# squeaky voice help!!



## Flint fox (Apr 8, 2014)

does anyone know how I can do the squeaky voice that telephone does? i'm new to the furry fandom and i'm building my VERY FIRST FURSUIT!!! my fursona, Flint has a squeaky voice (he's a fox) but I don't know how to do it. ï»¿HELP!!!                                              ....................................................................................................


----------



## LilZinc (Apr 8, 2014)

Some say it's a bird caller.. :???:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2014)

You just need to get a dog toy with a squeaker and take out the tubular straw thing that makes the noise.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 8, 2014)

I think Telephone's is a bird caller. To make your voice squeaky, you hold that tubular straw thing in your mouth and play with airflow (blowing and sucking) to create the sounds you want.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 9, 2014)

It's a bird whistle she modified to make that specific noise. You can find similar ones at a few online realtors. My friends had these clear bubble things that squeak when squeezed, but I don't think those will work if you're looking to actually talk, so the bird whistle might be the best bet.


----------



## Folfelit (Apr 15, 2014)

First, this has to be said. Foxes don't make that noise, why do you want a bird chirp (telephone's noise is a modified swiss bird warbler)? Telephone is a dragon that has some bird in there, so it makes sense. If you're a fox, why would you want to sound like a bird? Make sure you're doing what's right for your character, not just following popufur trends.

Secondly, about the noisemakers themselves. Telephone made her own. It's based on a Swiss bird warbler which is a  tiny reed instrument. It's a crescent shaped piece of metal, typically a  washer folded in half, with the back having a material to stick to the  roof of your mouth and the center being a piece of cellophane stretched  taut. You place it back in the roof of your mouth (not the hard pallet behind the teeth, but the softer area even further back). Using water tension, it stays stuck to the roof of your mouth. Manipulating tongue shapes, lip shapes, and airflow, you can make a wide variety of noises. They are not easy though. The original Swiss bird warbler came out of Japan as a children's novelty toy in cracker jack boxes for American Children. However, tons of children could not get them to make noise. They are not easy to use. You want someone who knows how to teach you. This was back in the 90's, and they are one of the few fads that never came back to mainstream unlike kazoos, hoola-hoops, and the like.

If you were dead set on using a reed, I would most recommend an elk call for you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4Me-b6RYjA (Skip halfway in. He's trying to sound like an elk, but you can manipulate it to sound different) An elk call is much more similar to a fox's noise range than a SBW, which is far too high. Foxes squeak, but much deeper than a bird chirps typically. If you're really, really set on getting a swiss bird warbler (closer to telephone's particular reed) the best kind are the birdy. They last really long and have very clear, pretty noises.


----------



## Hope4wolves (May 3, 2014)

I'm a bit clumsy so I don't like the idea of putting a tiny thing in my mouth but I know Telephone uses a bird caller. I had this idea recently that you can use this like kid whistle things http://www.caufields.com/sirenlipwhistles.aspx I had these as a kid and I could pretty clearly talk with it in and it sounds pretty different from telephone but I don't think you want to get into a copy right issue and stuff. I think it would be good for a fox.


----------



## daisydendle (Dec 1, 2014)

Nashida said:


> It's a bird whistle she modified to make that specific noise. You can find similar ones at a few online realtors. My friends had these clear bubble things that squeak when squeezed, but I don't think those will work if you're looking to actually talk, so the bird whistle might be the best bet.


Do you know either where I can get a similar one or how I can make a similar one?


----------



## spookyspooks (Dec 21, 2014)

Just a warning that some places have banned squeakers because a lot of people think they're really annoying. :B


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

Telephone makes her own calls. I use bird whistles, which you can buy pretty cheap pretty much anywhere online. And I also use squeakers from dog toys. However, while it can be cute, learn how to use it in moderation, because too much squeaking is very annoying. If you practice with it enough you can learn to talk. It's not easy, but don't give up right away, takes time to learn how to do all that. I know it took me a while with the bird whistle.


----------

